# Yesss! I DID end up getting an engagement ring!



## Andi (Sep 25, 2006)

So I have been engaged to my bf for about 2 weeks and I was thinking I wasn't gonna get a ring since he can't really afford one. Shawn was planning on saving money for a nice ring whereas I kept insisting I don't need an expensive ring. I never mentioned to him that I was kinda dissappointed to go back home being engaged but not having a ring on my finger. I guess he somehow read my mind...

...Cause now I have a ring!!! For an engagement ring I guess it was really cheap, but I don't care. Shawn felt a bit weird about it being so cheap since I guess in the US this is an important thing whereas in Austria some people never even get engaged before they get married. But hey, there is a real diamond in there, it's just low carat.

I love my ring!!!! It's beautiful and I have been looking at it a thousand times already.

Just wanted to share. I'm so happy!!!!!


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 25, 2006)

Aw that's great




It's not about the price of the ring, it's the thought that counts. I'm sure it's priceless and extremely valuable to you. And I think it's a really nice ring.

Congrats!


----------



## Leony (Sep 25, 2006)

Ohhh Andi, I am so happy for you! It's a pretty ring!

I agree with Eva, it's not about the price it's also about happiness and love!

Congratulations sweetie!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats to you! It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats Andi. What a beautiful ring!


----------



## Andi (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks, girls. I will keep this a secret from most of my Austrian friends at first (they wouldn't understand how you can get engaged at such a "young age" and above all, to a guy who lives so far away) so I'm glad I can tell people who will be happy for me!!!


----------



## mandy_ (Sep 25, 2006)

Andi!! That ring is GORGEOUS! I love it, it's so cute


----------



## lynnda (Sep 25, 2006)

That is so great!!! It really is a beautiful ring!


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 25, 2006)

omg... i am so happy for you andrea!!!!! the ring is beauitful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you guys look so happy together! congrats to both of you!!!!


----------



## kaeisme (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow! Congrats! The ring is beautiful!


----------



## monniej (Sep 25, 2006)

andi, you're making me cry! girl, i'm so happy for you and yes, rings are big here! so, now it's official! congrats!


----------



## Maja (Sep 25, 2006)

The ring is beautiful! I'm so happy for you Andrea! Congratulations!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2006)

Your ring is beautiful, Andi! Congrats! I'm so happy for y'all!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 25, 2006)

VERY NICE!!!!

Congrats to you two



sounds like you have a keeper there....


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 25, 2006)

aww i love the ring! its beautiful....congrats again sweetie


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Sep 25, 2006)

CONGRATS!

I saw your Myspace!

This is awesome!!!!!

Ps- My boyfriend is from italy and they don't do E-rings there either!


----------



## Jessica81 (Sep 25, 2006)

Yay Congrats!!!!!!!! I wish you the best of luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annia (Sep 25, 2006)

So wonderful! Congrats, Andi. The ring is still gorgeous.


----------



## Andi (Sep 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jaimelynn83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif CONGRATS!I saw your Myspace!

This is awesome!!!!!

Ps- My boyfriend is from italy and they don't do E-rings there either!

thanks, sweetie.Actually we do engagement rings in Austria, but it's not a necessity or a big deal at all and nobody cares if it's silver or gold or has real diamonds or fake ones. My dad didn't even pick out the engagement ring for my mom himself, he had his sister get one!!! LOL


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 25, 2006)

Congratulations!! How nice!



Any idea of when the marriage could be? *wink* *wink*


----------



## Andi (Sep 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congratulations!! How nice!




Any idea of when the marriage could be? *wink* *wink* not any sooner than 3 years from now (I have to finish med school in Austria first)


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 25, 2006)

The ring is soo pretty!! Congratulations, Andi!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 25, 2006)

The ring is beautiful and looks perfect on your hand!

Congratulations to both of you!!

I'm doing the Happy Dance for you now!!!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 25, 2006)

The ring is lovely! Congrats


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 25, 2006)

Congratulations! And I think your ring is fabulous! Yayayayayay! Andi's getting married!


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 25, 2006)

awwww that is sooo nice!! Congratulations Andi!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 25, 2006)

That is such a nice ring, and not small at all



my friend got a smaller one. It's all about the LOVE!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 25, 2006)

Andi! Congrats! I'm so happy for you guys! And the ring is lovely.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats Andi, it's such a beautiful ring!

tell Shawn not to worry about the price, he choose a strunning ring


----------



## luxotika (Sep 25, 2006)

Very pretty ring Andi! Congratulations!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 25, 2006)

your ring is so gorgeous! I am happy for you.


----------



## ivette (Sep 25, 2006)

congrats andi on your engagement





and the ring is very pretty


----------



## mintesa (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful!!! congratulations


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 26, 2006)

aaaaaawwwwwww!!! you guys are so cute!!! congrats!!


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh how wonderful, Andi!



The happiness on your faces is tangible. The ring is beautiful, esp. since it came from the man you love.



Thanks for sharing your happiness with us.


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats! I didn't even know you were engaged!

And I think the ring is gorgeous -- personally I prefer smaller diamonds like that, and I also love the baguette (spelling?) cut stones on the side! I think it's the perfect size for your hand! Though my hubby assumed that every girl wanted a big diamond and bought my ring before I could even drop any hints about what I wanted -- but you are definitely right, it's the thought that counts, and the ring is just a symbol!


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 26, 2006)

That is a beautiful ring *Andi*! Congratulations!


----------



## Andi (Sep 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats! I didn't even know you were engaged!
And I think the ring is gorgeous -- personally I prefer smaller diamonds like that, and I also love the baguette (spelling?) cut stones on the side! I think it's the perfect size for your hand! Though my hubby assumed that every girl wanted a big diamond and bought my ring before I could even drop any hints about what I wanted -- but you are definitely right, it's the thought that counts, and the ring is just a symbol!





LOL that is funny that your husband beat you to that.I have always mentioned to Shawn what kind of rings I like and he knows my taste VERY well just cause he's the kind of guy who pays attention to clothes, makeup and accessories and stuff

oh and I didn't even know that style of stones had a name. cool to know, thanks!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats Andi!


----------



## echanting (Sep 26, 2006)

Congratulations!

it's beautiful.


----------



## Salope (Sep 26, 2006)

Congratulations &amp; God Bless!! I wish you both the best.


----------



## Midgard (Sep 26, 2006)

Aww, this ring is really great and you both are such a beautiful couple!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats Andi!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 26, 2006)

The ring is gorgeous Andi, congrats to you and Shawn


----------



## beautynista (Sep 26, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!





The ring is really beautiful and looks even more beautiful on your hands. Good luck!


----------



## pieced (Sep 26, 2006)

COngrats Andi, the ring is beautiful, and you deserve it...


----------



## Cool Kitten (Sep 26, 2006)

awwww, how awesome! Congrats, and best wishes to you both!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 26, 2006)

SOOOO happy for you, you two are so perfect for each other and the ring is beautiful. COngrats


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats....your ring is beautiful!!!


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats Andi! The ring is so beautiful! Wow! The second pic is so sweet...I can feel the sweetness and happiness from you and Shawn!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 26, 2006)

the ring is beautiful! i love it! congrats



that pic is sooo adorable, too. did he surprise you and whip it out or how did he give it to you?


----------



## sproutwings (Sep 26, 2006)

Andi- Congrats!! And your boyfriend is HOT! OMG, you are one lucky woman!! But then again, you're hot, too!


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 27, 2006)

Awww... Congrats Andi! I'm so happy for you and your fiance.


----------



## lavender (Sep 28, 2006)

The ring is beautiful! Congrats, Andi!


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 28, 2006)

Your ring is really beautiful



And I hope you have a wonderful life together





AND if I might make a little joke "It is not the size of the ring that matters it is the size of his THING! LOLOL.... I made that up just now.... BTW how did you both meet???


----------



## VenusGoddess (Sep 28, 2006)

That's wonderful, Andi!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your ring is really beautiful



And I hope you have a wonderful life together



AND if I might make a little joke "It is not the size of the ring that matters it is the size of his THING! LOLOL.... I made that up just now.... BTW how did you both meet???

LOL well I think both sizes are just perfect for me, heheAnd as corny as it sounds....we met on myspace. Yup, itÂ´s true!

Originally Posted by *sproutwings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi- Congrats!! And your boyfriend is HOT! OMG, you are one lucky woman!! But then again, you're hot, too!



awww thanks. Yeah I consider myself pretty damn lucky, he is the hottest man on earth to me. I keep telling him heÂ´s too good looking for me but he dissagrees lol

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the ring is beautiful! i love it! congrats



that pic is sooo adorable, too. did he surprise you and whip it out or how did he give it to you? We actually went to the jewelry store together and I picked it out. I am pretty sure if it was just himself he would have picked out the exact same ring or a similar one that I would have loved as well. I know he knows my taste, but I kinda really wanted to pick one out myself




Thanks again to everybody. Now that IÂ´m back in Vienna (bohooo!!!!) it helps a lot to take a look at the ring and remind myself that this is serious. WeÂ´ll stay together no matter what and the ring is a symbol for that.


----------



## Lia (Sep 28, 2006)

You're a lucky gal



Congrats ! You're those couples that look like movie ones, that both are so pretty that people get angry of them


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:
We actually went to the jewelry store together and I picked it out. I am pretty sure if it was just himself he would have picked out the exact same ring or a similar one that I would have loved as well. I know he knows my taste, but I kinda really wanted to pick one out myself
Thanks again to everybody. Now that IÂ´m back in Vienna (bohooo!!!!) it helps a lot to take a look at the ring and remind myself that this is serious. WeÂ´ll stay together no matter what and the ring is a symbol for that.

awwww, how cute! that sucks you're back in vienna now



you mentioned your friends won't know for a while, but what about them your family?


----------



## buttercup972 (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow congrats. Ive been in a long distance relationship for a while now and I didn't want to get engaged until he came back...and I just found out my bf will be back for good in November, so who knows what will happen!

Your ring is beautiful, its the marriage that matters, not the ring. And you are never too young, life is short and you are lucky to have as many years as possible with the person you love


----------



## Andi (Sep 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're a lucky gal




Congrats ! You're those couples that look like movie ones, that both are so pretty that people get angry of them haha, thatÂ´s too funny!!! Well we are definitely a movie-couple in terms of how in love we are. We are a perfect match and we know what we have in each other.

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awwww, how cute! that sucks you're back in vienna now



you mentioned your friends won't know for a while, but what about them your family? yup life sucks again. I cried coming home to my tiny, empty apartment. IÂ´m gonna see which friends I tell about the engagement. My family will definitely NOT know for a while. If they ask about the ring IÂ´ll just tell them I got it for myself and I just like it so much that I wear it all the time LOL...trust me, theyÂ´ll buy that story since me getting engaged at 22 to an American is a bit out of their wolrd anyway. I know if they find out theyÂ´d not take this as serious as I am and just knowing that they feel that way hurts, so they wonÂ´t know for a while
He wonÂ´t tell anyone in his family either for a while, out of the reason that weÂ´ve only officially been together since November 2005 (although we met in June 05) and theyÂ´d probably think thatÂ´s too early. Plus, none of his folks have met me yet (although I talked to his mom on the phone and his dad and her both said they canÂ´t wait to meet me).

So weÂ´ll be secretly engaged. Only MuT knows


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:
yup life sucks again. I cried coming home to my tiny, empty apartment. IÂ´m gonna see which friends I tell about the engagement. My family will definitely NOT know for a while. If they ask about the ring IÂ´ll just tell them I got it for myself and I just like it so much that I wear it all the time LOL...trust me, theyÂ´ll buy that story since me getting engaged at 22 to an American is a bit out of their wolrd anyway. I know if they find out theyÂ´d not take this as serious as I am and just knowing that they feel that way hurts, so they wonÂ´t know for a while
He wonÂ´t tell anyone in his family either for a while, out of the reason that weÂ´ve only officially been together since November 2005 (although we met in June 05) and theyÂ´d probably think thatÂ´s too early. Plus, none of his folks have met me yet (although I talked to his mom on the phone and his dad and her both said they canÂ´t wait to meet me).

So weÂ´ll be secretly engaged. Only MuT knows

you may be in a tiny, empty apt., but you have us




i understand about not telling anyone and that makes us feel special that you shared it with MuT


----------



## macuphead (Sep 28, 2006)

aww well i would MUCH rather have a cheap ring that actually looks nice, than an expensive one that is tacky as sin! yours is really pretty! you guys are so hot! your babies are going to be supermodels holy!!! im sure you have already told everyone this a million times, im curious it says you are from australia and you said he is from the us? how did you meet! are you both living in the us and will you live there after the wedding? were you on vacation or did you move to the us and them meet him? im curious!!


----------



## Saints (Sep 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I have been engaged to my bf for about 2 weeks and I was thinking I wasn't gonna get a ring since he can't really afford one. Shawn was planning on saving money for a nice ring whereas I kept insisting I don't need an expensive ring. I never mentioned to him that I was kinda dissappointed to go back home being engaged but not having a ring on my finger. I guess he somehow read my mind...
...Cause now I have a ring!!! For an engagement ring I guess it was really cheap, but I don't care. Shawn felt a bit weird about it being so cheap since I guess in the US this is an important thing whereas in Austria some people never even get engaged before they get married. But hey, there is a real diamond in there, it's just low carat.

I love my ring!!!! It's beautiful and I have been looking at it a thousand times already.

Just wanted to share. I'm so happy!!!!!

Congratulations Andi! The ring is very beautiful and you guys look so cute together


----------



## Andi (Sep 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww well i would MUCH rather have a cheap ring that actually looks nice, than an expensive one that is tacky as sin! yours is really pretty! you guys are so hot! your babies are going to be supermodels holy!!! im sure you have already told everyone this a million times, im curious it says you are from australia and you said he is from the us? how did you meet! are you both living in the us and will you live there after the wedding? were you on vacation or did you move to the us and them meet him? im curious!! aww thanks. I canÂ´t wait to see how our babies look (one day faaar away in the future lol)
I am from Austria and go to college in Vienna (the capitol city). Shawn is a US Marine and was stationed in Vienna for a year to guard the US embassy. He got here and looked for people to meet on myspace, thatÂ´s how he found me. We met shortly after we started talking and have been inseparable ever since.

I wanna move to the US after I finish collgege (which will be in 3 years), so weÂ´ll have a long distance relationship for a loong time till we can be together





But weÂ´re already making plans for me to visit again maybe around New Years. Hopefully I can go back and see him soon!!!


----------



## Nox (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey girl! Congratulations again! I can't tell you how thrilled I am for you, it really is one of the finer things in life for a woman to enjoy (if you attribute special meaning to wedding engagements.)

I just saw this thread today, and I was shocked that I was wearing practically the exact same outfit yesterday as you are in that picture! Good clothing choice, LOL!


----------



## lilla (Sep 29, 2006)

Lol at your dad Andi!



Your ring is pretty and mine wasn't big either but then I had to get a big one when we had 10 year anniversary. My creditcard hurt big time for years after that.... I wish I hadn't because it is the thought that counts. I could have done different things with that money....


----------



## eric (Sep 29, 2006)

congraaaaaaaaats, thats so awesome, im glad you got a ring so now you have something to look at 24/7 hahah.. and dont worry, we can all keep a secret


----------



## Andi (Sep 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey girl! Congratulations again! I can't tell you how thrilled I am for you, it really is one of the finer things in life for a woman to enjoy (if you attribute special meaning to wedding engagements.)
I just saw this thread today, and I was shocked that I was wearing practically the exact same outfit yesterday as you are in that picture! Good clothing choice, LOL!

thanks. LOL I guess we both have excellent taste in clothing


----------



## rdenee (Sep 29, 2006)

Congratulations Andi. I think that ring is so pretty. You guys look so great together. I am glad you have somewhere to go (MUT) and share such wonderful news, it would be hard to keep all that excitement bottled up inside!

I hope all those happy thoughts help you through your long months apart. But time goes so quickly, you will be together before you know it!


----------



## Andi (Sep 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rdenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congratulations Andi. I think that ring is so pretty. You guys look so great together. I am glad you have somewhere to go (MUT) and share such wonderful news, it would be hard to keep all that excitement bottled up inside! 
I hope all those happy thoughts help you through your long months apart. But time goes so quickly, you will be together before you know it!





exactly. I knew you girls would be the people who would be the happiest for me!!! I needed some "I`m so happy for you"-reactions instead of the "Whatever. ItÂ´s not gonna work out anyway"-reactions IÂ´d expect from some people in my life.


----------



## rdenee (Sep 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif exactly. I knew you girls would be the people who would be the happiest for me!!! I needed some "I`m so happy for you"-reactions instead of the "Whatever. ItÂ´s not gonna work out anyway"-reactions IÂ´d expect from some people in my life. I never understood people like that - what makes them think it won't last? I know people that have grown up together, married and divorced. I met my bf online over 10 years ago, and while we were only seperated by some US states, we still grew a friendship over time and distance. We are still together. You just never know, and besides, what is wrong with just being happy for someone else when something good happens to them. 

Of course, I am speaking from my experience, but I think you have an advantage, because being apart, it forces you to TALK and discuss things, since you aren't together. You can verbalize your thoughts, feelings and develope those communication skills!


----------



## Andi (Sep 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rdenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never understood people like that - what makes them think it won't last? I know people that have grown up together, married and divorced. I met my bf online over 10 years ago, and while we were only seperated by some US states, we still grew a friendship over time and distance. We are still together. You just never know, and besides, what is wrong with just being happy for someone else when something good happens to them. 

Of course, I am speaking from my experience, but I think you have an advantage, because being apart, it forces you to TALK and discuss things, since you aren't together. You can verbalize your thoughts, feelings and develope those communication skills!

yeah I donÂ´t get it either. Maybe theyÂ´re just being protective of me, and none of them have been in long distance relationships so IÂ´m sure they just assume it never works.At least when I move to the US and get married to him IÂ´ll be sure itÂ´s what both of us really want...cause neither of us would go through this if we didnÂ´t know that itÂ´s worth the loneliness and heartache.


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 29, 2006)

I've been gone for a bit but wanted to say Congrats! I'm very happy for you!!!!


----------



## Thais (Sep 30, 2006)

Congrats Andi!



> LOL well I think both sizes are just perfect for me' date=' heheAnd as corny as it sounds....we met on myspace. Yup, itÂ´s true!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 30, 2006)

Whoops, I totally missed this thread somehow. Congrats on your engagement, Andi! And you know, if it's from the right guy, even a ghetto little plastic toy ring becomes the most priceless jewel you've ever owned. That's been my experience anyway.



Much love and I hope you guys are reunited soon!


----------



## gemgirl (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks, girls. I will keep this a secret from most of my Austrian friends at first (they wouldn't understand how you can get engaged at such a "young age" and above all, to a guy who lives so far away) so I'm glad I can tell people who will be happy for me!!! Congrats!!! Don't let anyone put a dampner on your excitement, I was engaged at 20 and married at 21, you can imagine all the fun suckers out there telling me I was too young. On the 4th October I will be celebrating my 9th anniversary.

You know if it's right for you.

Can you take a picture of your beautiful ring without the flash on? I'd love to see it more clearly. It was a gift from the heart so it's priceless. (Corny or not, that's what I think!)


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2006)

> Congrats Andi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PerfectMistake (Sep 30, 2006)

YAY! Congrats sweetie!! It's a beautiful ring





And if I may - you are a very good looking couple!!!


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YAY! Congrats sweetie!! It's a beautiful ring




And if I may - you are a very good looking couple!!!

Thanks, Alex!


----------



## Thais (Sep 30, 2006)

> > Congrats Andi!
> >
> > Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL well I think both sizes are just perfect for me, heheAnd as corny as it sounds....we met on myspace. Yup, itÂ´s true!
> >
> > ...


----------



## littletingoddes (Sep 30, 2006)

It's beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 30, 2006)

Wooooohhhhhhhhhho Congrads ANdi The ring is Lovely = ) Your engaged wohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooo = )


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thats Cute as hell!!! Congrats! Wish I was getting a Ring!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 30, 2006)

Awww! Congrats hunny! That's fabulous! Yall make such a great couple! I'm so happy for you. Don't you worry, that's a gorgeous ring!


----------



## jayleelah (Sep 30, 2006)

congratulations!



you guys make a perfect couple. and that ring whoohooo!

you said Myspace huh?



some of us single girls should be introduced to some of his friends


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jayleelah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif congratulations!



you guys make a perfect couple. and that ring whoohooo!you said Myspace huh?



some of us single girls should be introduced to some of his friends





haha, great idea. The friends that I have met are all super nice guys, just like him!


----------



## Estrelinha (Sep 30, 2006)

Congratulations!

It is pretty hard to deal with the ring issue when you're both trying to save money for...other things. A ring can seem pretty trivial, but it's important. I have a thing for the ones with the teenie stones, personally. Let's see if I _get_ one...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Andi,

Congrats to you and Shawn! The ring is *SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL!!! *


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 2, 2006)

OMFG! Congrats Andi! Man! That's SO coolio! I wish I had been around when you announced the engagement on MuT! Congrats sweetie!


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL that is funny that your husband beat you to that.I have always mentioned to Shawn what kind of rings I like and he knows my taste VERY well just cause he's the kind of guy who pays attention to clothes, makeup and accessories and stuff

oh and I didn't even know that style of stones had a name. cool to know, thanks!

Yep, here's some more diamond eductation for you:
Diamond Education | Baguette Cut | Original-Diamonds


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 2, 2006)

the ring is gorgeous,im happy for you two


----------



## Becka (Oct 3, 2006)

the ring is beautiful Andi, congrats !!!!


----------



## Andi (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep, here's some more diamond eductation for you:
Diamond Education | Baguette Cut | Original-Diamonds






cool, thanks. Now I can already plan what kind of wedding ring I want LOL


----------



## Elisabeth (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cool, thanks. Now I can already plan what kind of wedding ring I want LOL I didn't even know you were back!I'm going to P.M. you. Maybe it will work this time!


----------



## Andi (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't even know you were back!I'm going to P.M. you. Maybe it will work this time!

yeah it works. It only doesnÂ´t work when IÂ´m at my parents house (I think I will go there this weekend) and I still donÂ´t know the reason for that.


----------

